# Brenner-Problem [Philips PCRW 4012]



## Mark (12. September 2003)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Mein Brenner *Philips PCRW-4012* hat beim Brennen von CD-R's mit *Nero 5.5.9.0* (war beim Brenner dabei) unter WinXP folgendes Problem:
Beim Einlegen etwa der Hälfte der Rohlinge und dessen kurzer "Überprüfung" schaltet Nero die Brenngeschwindigkeit von *40x* auf *2x*. Diese "Korrektur" hilft dann aber überhauptnichts, sondern der Brennvorgang wird gleich am Start abgebrochen:
Auszug Error-Log Nero: 
12:14:40	#18 SCSI -1106 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1406
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x02610000
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)	
12:14:40	#19 MMC -1106 File Writer.cpp, Line 330
	Power calibration error
12:14:40	#20 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 222
	all writers idle, stopping conversion
12:14:41	#21 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 216
	conversion idle, stopping reader
12:14:41	#22 CDR -201 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 187
	Invalid writestate
12:14:41	#23 TRANSFER -18 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 187
	Could not perform EndTrack

Da der Brenner aber die "andere Hälfte" der Rohlinge perfekt brennt, gehe ich davon aus, es kann nur an den Rohlingen liegen (Trugschluß?). Bisher verwendet: Platinum (etwa 75% gehen nicht), Memorex (etwa 50% gehen nicht).
Firmware-Update für den Brenner habe ich gemacht - keine Änderung.

Nun also die eigentliche Frage: Kennt jemand dieses Problem? Kennt jemand Abhilfe? Ist das bei günstigen Rohlingen vielleicht sogar normal?
Und bitte verkneift Euch den Tipp ich soll mir einen neuen Brenner kaufen


----------

